# pass drug test with bleach



## smoked (Jul 23, 2007)

i work in a warehouse and anytime you are in an accident or get hurt you have to take a drug test immediately........so everyone i know there that smokes weed fill an empty bottle of visine with bleach and when they get the drug test they will put a few drops on their finger and let it dry then pee on their finger during the test......some guys say just put 2 drops in your pee and mix it up and you will pass.......i have never done it yet but i have my visine bottle ready just in case, my friends have passed the test so im confident it works.

hope this helps somebody.


----------



## walter (Jul 23, 2007)

and if they send it to a lab instead of just the ordinary test and find bleach in your piss  ,, your screwed,, sorry but i disagree with this


----------



## scoot1073 (Jul 23, 2007)

NOT A GOOD IDEA,Ive passed drug test by just flushing my body.Drink as much water as u can before the test,them pee several times,it works every time...


----------



## smoked (Jul 25, 2007)

obviously if u know your taking a drug test there is plenty of things you can do but for random drug tests or if u get hurt at work and have to take a test right away then this is a really good idea........i have a few friends who still have their jobs because of this.   my work has a nurse come there and u take the test right there and know right away if you pass.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 25, 2007)

Me,
  I would rather have my own business, or at the least work where i will never have to take someone's test.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Roots Dog (Jul 25, 2007)

You know a long time ago I got hurt at work and they made me take a drug test. I was like fuk! What am I going to do? Then I remember a friend told me if you get some dust put it on your fingertip and piss on it you contaminate your test and pass. 

But guess what? The doc called me at work and told me they found THC in my piss. And he asked me if I knew I had THC in my body. I told him of cores I did man. Then he proceeded to tell me that he had to tell me b4 he talked to my boss. That there was dirt in my cup if I knew anything about this. I told him no&#8230; it&#8217;s not my fault you guys don&#8217;t keep your office clean. But my boss past me the phone. How stupid do you think I am? Like he did not know why the doc called me. 

Anyways he called me to his office a few min later. And side what they find. I told my boss THC that I smoke everyday when I get home. That is my time not his time and at work I am always sober not stoned.

He was like ok did they find any other drug. I told him no I only smoke weed I don&#8217;t&#8217; even drink beer. 

He was cool about it. He told me get back to work. I don&#8217;t care if you smoke weed you are one of the best workers her so get back to work. But he told me now I have something on you if I want you out. so don&#8217;t **** up. I was like Ok.

3 days later I put in my 2 weeks notice because I found another job. He called me a ***** for finding anther job and not staying there. Like I told him you have something on me if you want to fire me and I don&#8217;t like that. So I am OUT HOMEBOY! Hahaha


----------



## walter (Jul 26, 2007)

all i was tring to say is that their are also lab test wich is not good,, their are all sorts of urine tests iv had a buch of them working the oil feilds in alberta atleast 85% of all oil companys want drug tests,, i drank the detox,, that almost didnt work i had to piss again cuz it didnt smell like urine iv drank pinaple juice ,, that worked,, i used a condom full of some guys piss and that worked but i got full of piss


----------



## 3patas (Jul 26, 2007)

bleach is no good it dont pass you the only thing it will messup the text and you will have more time to clean your self up


----------



## ivoryline13 (Jul 29, 2007)

this DOES work.
2 of my friends tried it the other day.
except they just put straight bleach in it (a drop or two)
they were worried they would smell it but they didn't.

I only recommend this for a little cheap home drug test your parents would use, not for work.


----------

